# Beadboxers



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

If anyone have a beadboxers kit and they don't use it , please let me know , i need it !!! I don't need the orange rectangle , just the parts that go on the side of the wheel of the flat box 
Thanks !!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

machinemud said:


> If anyone have a beadboxers kit and they don't use it , please let me know , i need it !!! I don't need the orange rectangle , just the parts that go on the side of the wheel of the flat box
> Thanks !!


Go get some tin and fasten it on there


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

machinemud said:


> If anyone have a beadboxers kit and they don't use it , please let me know , i need it !!! I don't need the orange rectangle , just the parts that go on the side of the wheel of the flat box
> Thanks !!


Maybe try something like steel washers?


----------

